# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى آدم > منتدى السيارات >  أول سياره للغوص في العالم

## mylife079

أول سيارة غواصة في العالم Rinspeed sQuba Concept> > > > > > تعتزم الشركة السويسرية Rinspeed المتخصصة في صناعة السيارات طرح أول سيارة غواصة في 
العالم ..> > وقالت الشركة انها ستطرح انموذجا اوليا من هذه السيارة العجيبة في معرض جنيف  
القادم ..> > وتستطيع هذه السيارة العجيبة أن تسير تحت الماء بثبات بعمق 10 امتار ..> > وهي  
تعمل بواسطة ثلاثة محركات كهربائية ..> > > > والان مع الصــــــــور

----------


## مدحت

مشكور محمد 
بس الصور ما طلعت عندي

----------


## زهره التوليب

مشكور محمد
اول مره بعرف انو في منتدى سيارات

----------


## زهره التوليب

مشكور محمد
اول مره بعرف انو في منتدى سيارات

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكووووووووور يا محمد 

بس الصور مو ضاهرة

----------


## مدحت

زهرة اليوم افتتح منتدى السيارات

----------


## فارس الأحلام

مشمور بس الصور ما طلعت

----------


## mylife079

شكرا على المرور ان شاء الله رح احل مشكلة الصور

----------


## mylife079

الصور جاهزين 

ان شاء الله تعجبكو

----------


## محمد العزام

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## المتميزة

:SnipeR (62):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

سبحان الله علم الانسان مالم يعلم 

يسلموا ماي لايف حلوات كثير .

----------


## mylife079

مشكورين جميعاً على المرور

----------


## فارس الأحلام

مشكوررررر  :Db465236ff:

----------


## mylife079

شكرا جميعا على المرور

----------


## المالك الحزين

صور بتجنن شكرا كثير

----------


## ابو عوده

سياره رائعه 
يسلموو :SnipeR (62):

----------


## mylife079

شكرا مشاغب وابو عوده على المرور

----------


## تيتو

مشكو ر يا أبو حميد يالا فاج~نا بالمواضيع الرائعة

----------


## mylife079

> مشكو ر يا أبو حميد يالا فاج~نا بالمواضيع الرائعة


 

شكرا على المرور

----------

